# Branson in May....Have a few questions



## irisheaven (Apr 29, 2013)

I've searched the forums, and some of the stuff is out to date, and was hoping some fellow Tuggers could help me out.  I will be traveling with myself and children (5yrs & almost 2yrs) to Branson next month, so the things I'm looking for would include them with me at all times. 

A couple things I have in mind for sure is The hatchery & Lambert's Cafe. Here are some of the things I am looking for. 

1. I only want to see 2 shows to keep costs down. So here's what I was thinking.....The Acrobats of China, Amazing Pets or Cirque Montage. I would also like to take the kids on a showboat, but not pay to have dinner and a show.     Any other suggestions or Input?

2. How do I get a hold of those Branson coupon books?

3. I am willing to travel up to 45 mins to see some pretty sites. Any recommendations?

4. What is considered the Heart or "downtown" of Branson (usually has a lot of different shops and things to see).

5. Any other activities to do for free?

If you could help me out or make any other recommendations for us, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## SunSand (Apr 29, 2013)

http://branson2for1tickets.com/

A lot of places will advertise discounts, but this place truly has 1/2 price show discounts...including the Acrobats of China.  They don't advertise and no locals in Branson will tell you about it either.  You can't buy online, you have to wait until you get there.  Legit.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 29, 2013)

irisheaven said:


> I've searched the forums, and some of the stuff is out to date, and was hoping some fellow Tuggers could help me out.  I will be traveling with myself and children (5yrs & almost 2yrs) to Branson next month, so the things I'm looking for would include them with me at all times.
> 
> A couple things I have in mind for sure is The hatchery & Lambert's Cafe. Here are some of the things I am looking for.
> 
> ...



"Downtown" Branson is where the Branson Landing is located.  Check into that, it's an outdoor mall and you can walk among the shops and walk along Taneycomo.  The "strip" is the main drag through town.  The "strip" is hwy 76 and it winds through several of the theaters and other tourist activities.  If you take the "strip" far enough east, it will eventually take you downtown (located across the highway).  Besides the Landing on the east side of the highway, there is not much tourist stuff on that side.  

I'm sure your 5 year old would love Silver Dollar City.  It's a lot of walking though and hilly.  I can't imagine not doing that with young kids.  Check Craigslist for ticket deals to SDC.

I don't believe you can do the Showboat without paying for a meal.  However, there's a nice walking area and visitor center right next to where the boat is docked.  You'd also be very close to the fish hatchery, which is also free.  The area has plenty of walking trails.

Just google branson hiking trails for other nice trails.  There's a waterfall trail that is only a mile long.

Look for the half price deal sites in Springfield for discounts.  Check daily, they often offer Branson discounts.  

Just a few random thoughts...


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Springfield/Branson deal sites:

http://www.dealchicken.com/ozarks-mo

http://www.groupon.com/browse/springfield-mo?lat=37.21533&lng=-93.29824&address=springfield+mo

http://ky3.upickem.net/engine/SplashDetails.aspx?contestid=18512&productid=9098550&groupmode=1081183

https://www.livingsocial.com/

http://www.halfoffdeals.com/browse/Branson/Missouri/Restaurant/?show_more=


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 30, 2013)

SunSand said:


> http://branson2for1tickets.com/
> 
> A lot of places will advertise discounts, but this place truly has 1/2 price show discounts...including the Acrobats of China.  They don't advertise and no locals in Branson will tell you about it either.  You can't buy online, you have to wait until you get there.  Legit.




We use this place to buy our tickets all the time.  All three shows you mentioned are on this list.  Also Todd Oliver and Friends should be a good show for kids too. There's is also a tour (Ride the Ducks) you can take that rides around and then goes into the Lake water.  
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## irisheaven (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for all of your help.

I'm definitely going to check out the 2 for 1 tickets 

I think the kids will enjoy walking in the downtown area, and I'm gonna make sure to checkout the waterfall with them too. 

Does anyone know about those coupon books?


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 30, 2013)

irisheaven said:


> Thanks so much for all of your help.
> 
> I'm definitely going to check out the 2 for 1 tickets
> 
> ...




There is one big coupon book you sometimes get when you do a presentation but whenever we get it we never use hardly any of those coupons.  When you get to Branson there are lots of maps and free info that have coupons on them.  I find the ticket discounts on those are very minimum couple dollars off but the 2 for 1 place is better but they do not carry the most popular shows.

Also look up Branson map and get familar with the road color routes to get around some of the traffic.


----------



## irisheaven (May 1, 2013)

Hophop4 said:


> Also look up Branson map and get familar with the road color routes to get around some of the traffic.



Great Advice!   Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2013)

Just a couple of notes about Lamberts. It's actually in Ozark, MO, which is closer to Springfield than Branson. It's about a 30 minute drive one way from Branson. I'm not sure it's worth doing just for lunch. Maybe add a trip to the big Bass Pro shop while you're there or drive over to see the Engles Wilder farm from Little House on the Praire fame (it's also outside of Springfield). 

Lamberts ONLY takes cash or checks. NONcredit cards unless something has changed in the last year.

I would recommend Yakovs Dinner Adventure as a show. It's a great show for the entire family and includes dinner at a reasonable price.

To save money on the Sowboat Branson Bell, consider the lunch cruise. It will have a different headline act than the dinner show but it's still a great experience at a lower cost.

Dick's Five and Dime in downtown Branson isn't at Branson Landing, which is a new modern outdoor mall, but s in downtown Branson, up the hill from the Landing. It has that old five and dime feel and smell to. I love just walking in for the smell. I'm not certain it would be a great experience for he children but who knows.


----------



## ace2000 (May 2, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> I would recommend Yakovs Dinner Adventure as a show. It's a great show for the entire family and includes dinner at a reasonable price.



Yakov has left town.  He's supposed to be coming back for occasional visits.  I'm not sure how that impacts the Dinner Adventure show, but it's probably done too.


----------



## csxjohn (May 2, 2013)

*Bring it on*

I'm loving this thread because I too am going to Branson this month.  

I got plenty of help in a similar thread I started a while back but the more helpful info the better.


----------



## rleigh (May 2, 2013)

Another vote here for Dick's 5 & 10 in the downtown area, and Branson Landing. They're separate but close. The kids will love Dick's and so will you! And the Landing has so much to offer, indoors and outdoors. 

For a great old-time burger & shake joint, Billy Bob's Dairyland. Delish burgers, fun atmosphere.

You'll see a multitude of "Welcome Centers" that are actually timeshare sales in disguise. My mom went in one by herself and managed to be back in the car in 2 minutes with a load of coupons. Still scratching my head on that one. They do seem low-key though---we stopped in one where the employee had a cute puppy and she let us take a bunch of pics!

Don't know if you're interested but Andy Williams Moon River Theater is something to see. (While posting this I did some searching and learned their restaurant is now closed, which breaks my heart! No need to tell you about that place now, but I will say we learned from a server there just how clean Branson really is....word is, there have been celebrities who've wanted to come for less-than-wholesome reasons and Branson stays steadfast in their commitment to a family-friendly environment by turning down such requests.)

There is an arts & crafts complex that every guide said was a must-see but it cost $$$ just to get in so we skipped it; did just fine without it. Maybe you can find a discount coupon. (Edited to add: I think this is part of Silver Dollar City someone mentioned above.)

So much to see & do in Branson. We were only there 1 day and want to go back!

http://www.yelp.com/biz/billy-bobs-dairyland-branson

http://dicksoldtime5and10.com/

http://www.bransonlanding.com/


----------



## irisheaven (May 2, 2013)

rleigh said:


> You'll see a multitude of "Welcome Centers" that are actually timeshare sales in disguise. My mom went in one by herself and managed to be back in the car in 2 minutes with a load of coupons. Still scratching my head on that one. ]



:hysterical::rofl::hysterical:


----------



## SunSand (May 2, 2013)

Didn't know about Dicks 5 & 10, looks like a fun stop.  We'll be in Branson next week at the Wyndham.  Fairly short driving trip for us, so just a quick Spring break.  Can't stand this cold, miserable, rotten, 2013 Spring weather.  Looks like it will be warmer in Branson next week.  At least I hope so anyway.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2013)

The kids might also enjoy Silver Dollar City.  Great family theme park.

At that age, they'll also enjoy playing in the pool and on any playgrounds at the resort, or any parks.  It's always the simple things that the kids enjoy.


----------



## csxjohn (May 3, 2013)

We'll be checking into the Grand Crowne Resort on Fri the 10th.  Anyone stay there recently?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 3, 2013)

I had never even heard of it, so I had to look it up.  The latest review was about a year ago.  The reviews look fairly good.  It looks like it's right around the corner from the Marriott Willow Ridge (one of my favorites in Branson), which is pretty convenient location near the west end of the Strip.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 3, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Yakov has left town.  He's supposed to be coming back for occasional visits.  I'm not sure how that impacts the Dinner Adventure show, but it's probably done too.



I just checked the websites. The show is no longer active.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 4, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> I just checked the websites. The show is no longer active.




I think I saw the Yakov Dinner Show coming back in October/November.  We saw this last year and I liked it better than his regular show.


----------



## gravityrules (May 9, 2013)

*Dewey Short visitors center*

You might enjoy the Dewey Short visitors center, just across the dam from the fish hatchery.  It is brand new and has a number of displays that the kids may enjoy.  You can also walk from there to the landing for the Branson Belle on a shady lakeside paved trail.  Best of all its free!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 10, 2013)

Great suggestion!  I took the kids there on a recent trip.  At first they were griping about having to go to a boring visitor's center, but once they started exploring they didn't want to leave!


----------



## ace2000 (May 10, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> I don't believe you can do the Showboat without paying for a meal. However, *there's a nice walking area and visitor center right next to where the boat is docked. You'd also be very close to the fish hatchery, which is also free.* The area has plenty of walking trails.


 


gravityrules said:


> You might enjoy the Dewey Short visitors center, just across the dam from the fish hatchery. It is brand new and has a number of displays that the kids may enjoy. You can also walk from there to the landing for the Branson Belle on a shady lakeside paved trail. Best of all its free!


 


MichaelColey said:


> *Great suggestion!* I took the kids there on a recent trip. At first they were griping about having to go to a boring visitor's center, but once they started exploring they didn't want to leave!


 
Guess it's all in the delivery...


----------



## SunSand (May 11, 2013)

Just returned from a few days in Branson.  The place is a little quirky which has its own charm.  But I was not prepared to be blown away by one of the shows. We saw* Joseph! *at the Sight and Sound Theater.  Absolutely breathtaking. I've seen dozens of live theater productions, many on Broadway.  Nothing compares to this.  I had no idea that this type of quality production was in Branson.  It's a biblical story so its not for everyone, but hats off to the quality.  The theater is massive and so is the staging, take a back stage tour if nothing else.


----------



## csxjohn (May 12, 2013)

I'm in Branson now.  We went on line yesterday and found out that the May Arts festival and parade were being held in Eureka Springs.  What a wonderful time we had there.

I hope we enjoy it here in Branson half as much as we enjoyed the music and happenings in Eureka Springs.

We have tickets to see Six, will be going to a chuck wagon dinner and will keep watching this thread to see what else may interest us.

As I said earlier, keep the info coming.  I think it's great that we can get real time info here on the net.  Way different from the way we used to have to get information about destinations.


----------



## csxjohn (May 14, 2013)

Check out this forum that another Tugger told me about.

http://www.1branson.com/forum/

Very useful info and I have added my thoughts, same screen name as here.

The two for one shop is the real deal, got our vouchers for tix for the Sons of the Pioneers there.

Our resort's body snatcher gave us a book with a discount card to many of the restaurants and shops in town.  It has saved us a few dollars already.

Like Vegas, they try to tempt you with show tix to go to a presentation, "no thank you" and that was that.


----------



## JoeMO (May 14, 2013)

*Stayed many times.*



csxjohn said:


> We'll be checking into the Grand Crowne Resort on Fri the 10th.  Anyone stay there recently?



I have stayed at Grand Crowne Resorts, in fact I own a few weeks.  It is by the 1000 Hills Golf course.  The units are 3 bed lock offs.  The 3rd bed does not have a jacuzzi but the others do.  There is a large indoor swimming pool.  A small but good gym.  They have some good activities. The units are well maintained and nicely furnished.  The staff is great.  We had a minor problem with last time and they came and fixed it quickly. Free WiFi.

I have stayed at the Marriott Willow Ridge.  The Marriott is a little more upscale but units at Grand Crowne are larger with more features.

Let me know if I can answer any questions.

Joe


----------



## csxjohn (May 14, 2013)

JoeMO said:


> I have stayed at Grand Crowne Resorts, in fact I own a few weeks.  It is by the 1000 Hills Golf course.  The units are 3 bed lock offs.  The 3rd bed does not have a jacuzzi but the others do.  There is a large indoor swimming pool.  A small but good gym.  They have some good activities. The units are well maintained and nicely furnished.  The staff is great.  We had a minor problem with last time and they came and fixed it quickly. Free WiFi.
> 
> I have stayed at the Marriott Willow Ridge.  The Marriott is a little more upscale but units at Grand Crowne are larger with more features.
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe, I'm here now and it is very nicely maintained.  I'm in building 2 which I was told is the newest.  I'm in the A unit so I don't have the jacuzzi or a balcony but don't spend much time in the room to be looking out a balcony anyhow.

I am impressed with the quality of the furnishings. 

We used the pool today and that thing is 30' X 50', one of the largest resort pools I've been in.   Nicely heated too.


----------



## irisheaven (May 15, 2013)

gravityrules said:


> You might enjoy the Dewey Short visitors center, just across the dam from the fish hatchery.  It is brand new and has a number of displays that the kids may enjoy.  You can also walk from there to the landing for the Branson Belle on a shady lakeside paved trail.  Best of all its free!




Great idea, I will walk over there. 

Anyone been to the Titanic Museum?  I have an almost 6 year old, but didn't know if he would like it.  Their website says that it's great for his age, but I wanted to get other opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## csxjohn (May 15, 2013)

irisheaven said:


> Great idea, I will walk over there.
> 
> Anyone been to the Titanic Museum?  I have an almost 6 year old, but didn't know if he would like it.  Their website says that it's great for his age, but I wanted to get other opinions.
> 
> Thanks!



Here are some more ideas in case you haven't looked at the 1branson site yet.

http://www.1branson.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65992&highlight=titanic


----------



## irisheaven (May 15, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Here are some more ideas in case you haven't looked at the 1branson site yet.
> 
> http://www.1branson.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65992&highlight=titanic



Yes, this is a great site. Hop told me about it. Some great stuff on there!   
Thanks!


----------



## irisheaven (May 20, 2013)

*Been to Titanic Museum?*

Anyone been to the Titanic Museum? I have an almost 6 year old, but didn't know if he would like it. Their website says that it's great for his age, but I wanted to get other opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## ronandjoan (May 23, 2013)

*Free*

I guess we are really people who go cheaply -- we have never been to Silver Dollar city because the price is so high - (people said it was wonderful tho, especially at Christmas time) - but if you want to not spend too much and with kids, just be aware that the cost is quite high - and there are so many things to do for lower costs or free.

Dick's  store in downtown Branson would be wonderful for kids -- but you would have to watch them carefully because it's easy to get lost ....SOOOO much to see ...SOOOO much stuff there- and of course,they should not touch too much stuff??  That might be difficult.

I have not seen this mentioned yet:  What you shoud NOT miss is your resort's "Preview night" of the shows -- - this is where the performers visit the resorts to give a little preview of their show to attract you -- yes, there are not the major people like Andy Williams or Shoji - but the presentations are very enjoyable and you get to see a lot of differnet attractions and get an idea of what you might want to see. The different resorts have their own scheduling of this - Do not miss it!  Many of the performers hand out coupons too.  we have been to several of these in several different resorts.  Wyndham has a wonderful meal and showtime.  Minimal cost.

It would  be a very nice visit to drive out to Big Cedar's resort and just look around, maybe even grab a bite to eat at Lodge’s Truman House Coffee Cafe on the patio overlooking the lake.  the grounds are always decorated so beautifully and the children would enjoy walking around too. Free.

If you want to have your eyes pop out, just visit Shoji's threatre - there is a gift shop and visit the bathrooms.....unique decorations.  Without the show, it's free.

Our favorite show is the Hamner Barber show.  One of the least expensive and very enjoyable.  There is a [magic] tribute to Veterans which is unbelievable!

Our favorite restaurant is the Uptown Café , inexpensive , old-time, and often has live music.

restaurant coupons
http://www.bransonrestaurants.com/discounts.asp


----------



## MichaelColey (May 23, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> I guess we are really people who go cheaply -- we have never been to Silver Dollar city because the price is so high - (people said it was wonderful tho, especially at Christmas time) - but if you want to not spend too much and with kids, just be aware that the cost is quite high - and there are so many things to do for lower costs or free.


I think it really depends on how often you go.  We typically go to Branson several times a year and we love Silver Dollar City, so annual passes are worth it.  I think they're around $80-90/year, and they always include a bundle of "bring a friend for free" passes so we can take friends/family with us.

Just for a day (or even a few days) and one trip, I would probably agree with you.

It's an incredible park, though.  Extremely family oriented.  Way more than Six Flags, and even a bit more than Disney IMHO.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (May 23, 2013)

We have been to the Titanic Museum, although about 5 years ago so not certain what might have changed in that time.  My kids were mid-teens and older then.  They liked it as I did as well.  It does give you a good sense of the ship, the people and the whole story around its sinking.

There were some exhibits that could be touched; one that i remember is the swirling tub of water that was the same temperature as the water the ship sunk in.  You put your hand in it to see how long you could take it.  They also had some recreated cabins and the main staircase.  These you could touch and play with as much as you wanted.

Six i think might be a little young to keep their attention the whole time.  If you are interested in the story then you will very likely enjoy it.

John


----------



## ace2000 (May 23, 2013)

Check the Springfield Craigslist for SDC passes.  I see them all the time for $20 to $30...

http://springfield.craigslist.org/search/tia?zoomToPosting=&query=sdc&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------

